# Canine Melanoma



## Lindasc (Nov 14, 2018)

My 13-1/2 year old golden retriever has been diagnosed with melanoma 2 weeks ago. A small tumor on her right lower back gum. Debulked. No lymph nodes involved, chest X-ray clean and ultrasound of the abdomen was clean. Yesterday we began the melanoma vaccine series. Can anyone tell me if they have had a dog getting this type of treatment?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

I am very sorry for your dog's diagnosis. I have no advice to offer but I do hope someone sees this thread and helps you.

Best of luck for you and your dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

From what I remember, I think your dog has the kind of melanoma that has a better outcome. My dog had melanoma, but not the kind that could be treated with the vaccine protocol. I had read a lot about it back then when I was waiting for the biopsy results. I know this isn't entirely helpful, but I know there is a lot of good scientific research and papers out there. Good luck to you both.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Lindasc said:


> My 13-1/2 year old golden retriever has been diagnosed with melanoma 2 weeks ago. A small tumor on her right lower back gum. Debulked. No lymph nodes involved, chest X-ray clean and ultrasound of the abdomen was clean. Yesterday we began the melanoma vaccine series. Can anyone tell me if they have had a dog getting this type of treatment?


We went through this treatment, which was a 2 year series. Unfortunately my Golden had his last vaccine just a month before he passed on (unrelated). The vaccines themselves were easy and his melonama never returned.


----------

